# moments that make you think "awwww" :-)



## OrangeCrush (Sep 12, 2012)

(back story- in our relationship, i am the messy one. he prefers to have things neat; i actually prefer to live and work in a big mess- truly! i think it helps me to be more creative. but we compromise- i can have my desk area overflowing and i agree to keep the rest of the flat clean for him.)

so anyway, i came home and started cleaning tonight.  he was like 'do you want some help?' i was like 'no, i've got it...but this would be a lot better with music' so he started playing cello for me while i cleaned. adorable!  

share some of your moments when your partner did something worthy of an "awwwwwww!  " ?


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

The other day during an argument when I threw something at H I was like "awwww I'm in trouble now." :slap:


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

Every time I try to think of something its more like every time I want to smash his face in..  and there is no "awe"..(sorry)


----------



## Malcolm38 (Dec 25, 2012)

When my wife admitted to another affair I didn't know about, I was thinking "awwww.....man"

Probably not the same vain that you meant this in though I imagine!


----------



## OrangeCrush (Sep 12, 2012)

Malcolm38 said:


> When my wife admitted to another affair I didn't know about, I was thinking "awwww.....man"
> 
> Probably not the same vain that you meant this in though I imagine!


no! i meant if your partner does something - doesn't have to be big, can be a small random gesture- that makes you feel loved and then you think 'i am so lucky to have this person'.

i am so sorry you're going through that though Malcolm; I hope things work out for the best for you. *virtual hug*


----------



## Malcolm38 (Dec 25, 2012)

Sorry Orange....just using a little "dark humor" is all. Just having a little fun. Sorry for the threadjack!


----------



## OrangeCrush (Sep 12, 2012)

^^ that's ok!


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

My husband has absolutely no interest in art and he hates driving downtown, but he went with me to see the new exhibit at our art museum last weekend. I think he enjoyed it more than he thought he would, and I am so appreciative that he will do loving things like this for me.


----------



## OrangeCrush (Sep 12, 2012)

^^ aww, that is adorable!  haha i feel all warm and fuzzy inside when P comes to plays or operas with me, and he loves that stuff as much as i do. it's even more 'awww' when he doesn't like it but comes because he likes YOU.  

my 'awww' for tonight, P is sick with a flu or something and he is even more cuddly than usual. we never watch tv, but tonight we made a blanket fort on the floor and we're snuggling and watching episodes of Craig Ferguson's show on youtube. i feel so lucky to have someone who doesn't need a lot of stuff to be happy and who shares my goofy sense of fun.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, my STBX just said it's "really tough to find a room to rent" and I said, "Awwww". But with sarcasm.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I love the "awww..." moments my husband brings into my life!

Yesterday, I had to run some errands, none of which would interest him... I had to buy gifts for a friend's daughter who is going through scary medical stuff, drop off another gift for someone who just purchased a home from me, and go to the bank. He volunteered to do all that with me even though he wasn't going to get anything out of it but time beside me in a car. As we went through these things, he gave me great ideas for the little girl's gifts, spent 15 minutes talking to the buyers and complimenting them on their new home choice, and bought me lunch, too.


----------



## OrangeCrush (Sep 12, 2012)

^^ how sweet!  love it.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks. I confess, I do too!  

Took me 40 years to find a guy like him, and believe me, I took quite a few for test drives, LOL!


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

My husband hates dancing. I, myself, am a terrible dancer but I like to do it occasionally and try to get him to join me and he always refuses. One day I had a horrible day at work and was stressed. Right after I finished venting, he pulled me into his arms and started dancing with me. It instantly made the day's stress go away. I was still in uniform but it felt like I was at a ball the way he held me.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I am the tidy one, he is the messy one but he makes a huge effort to keep the bedroom clean because he knows it is my sanctuary and I need it to be tidy.
My compromise is that I don't run around tidying up the rest of the house when it is relax time, we sit and chat or whatever first and then I will tidy.

But my awwwww moment was recently he wrote me the most amazing letter to keep in my bedside table. It doesn't matter here what the letter was about but his love in doing this for me just shone through. Makes me want to hug him every time I think of it.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Yesterday, I told my H I'd help him with the yard, but I had an appointment this afternoon. Shortly after I woke up, I discovered a big snafu with my appointment and never made it out to help with the yard. Had to go to the office 2 1/2 hours early to get it squared away, and was gone for 6 hours total. 

Got home and found him still working on the yard. He'd done a TON of stuff, and yet was thrilled that I'd gotten the problem resolved instead of feeling upset that I'd bailed on him. 

Aww!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I get "awwww" moments all the time.... H is really a big ol' teddy bear who likes to SHOW me that he loves me. 

The other day I got a greeting on facebook that said "I love you more than a pig loves not being bacon!" :smthumbup:

He brings home random gifts that he knows I will like.... a tiki statue, a silly clock, a funny coffee cup, etc....

A few weeks ago he brought home a bunch of flower seeds (I have THE brownest thumb).... he did all the digging and mulching and just asked me to put the seeds in their little rows. For me, that was "awwwww". Now we are watching OUR flowers grow!


----------

